# make my computer think its in england



## Muzz (Apr 13, 2011)

hey guys,

I was wondering if anyone knows how to set up your computer so it thinks you are in england, i really miss watching 4oD and iPlayer and most of all being able to use Spotify. If anyone knows a way around this please let me know, I'm happy to pay for a service.

thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

What you are asking is very much frowned upon in the UAE, hence we cannot be seen to be encouraging people to find ways and means around the current system.

However, please do a search - this topic has been discussed previously and there is currently an active thread about this very subject.


----------

